# [H] Betreutes Wohnen auf Ulduar



## Lauvani (17. Februar 2010)

Wir vom "*Betreutes Wohnen*" haben unser Pflegepersonal aufgestockt, um auch den *"Älteren"* oder *"Pflegebedürftigen"* Spieler ein Zuhause zu bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich bei uns um eine erwachsene Fungilde mit familiären Flair.

*Was wir euch bieten:*
Familiäres erwachsenes Gildenklima
Regelmässige gildeninterene Hero-Ini-Gruppen
Reha-Maßnahmen: Neu- und Wiedereinsteigern wird geholfen!
Teamspeak 3 Server

Raidtechnisch starten wir gerade damit, daß wir den Weekly Raid angehen und je nach Lust und Laune danach noch den ein oder anderen Boss extra. Ein DKP-System verwenden wir dabei nicht.

*Was wir erwarten:*
Einen freundlichen Umgangston
Spass am Spiel ...
Über TS-Aktivität würden wir uns freuen


Wir wissen es wird sich bestimmt nicht vermeiden lassen, aber ...

*Was wir nicht wollen:*
Wir möchten keine "Durchlaufgilde" sein.
Dramaqueens und Heulsusen


Nachwort:
Mit uns werdet ihr mit Sicherheit den sogenanten Endcontent nicht in absehbarer Zeit sehen.
Auch bringen wir in den "alten" Raidinstanzen wie Naxx / Ulduar keine solche Leistung zustande, daß wir euch lockerst durchziehen.

Aber! - Wer sich seine Erfolge zusammen mit uns selbst erarbeiten möchte, um so zu einem wichtigen Teil der Gemeinschaft zu werden, der ist bei uns Goldrichtig.

Bei Rückfragen oder Interesse meldet euch doch bitte bei unserem "Pflegepersonal"

Gradiee, Hanshiro, Missmuecke, Krothak

Oder fragt ein Member nach einem "Pfleger" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /who betreutes


----------



## Rainaar (19. Februar 2010)

Moin,

schade das es sowas nicht auf Antonidas gibt. Da wäre ich sofort dabei.


----------



## Lauvani (14. Juli 2010)

*push*
In einer Zeit wo "Fun- und Familiengilden" oft nur wenige Wochen "überleben" feiert "Betreutes Wohnen" demnächst einjähriges Jubiläum.

Wir haben noch Zimmer frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorxi (16. Juli 2010)

toller Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht weiter so!


----------



## Ginahh (17. Juli 2010)

/gratisschubs super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Lighttower (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
habe bereits mehrmals versucht einen Char aus eurer Gilde anzuschreiben in Game, entweder gar keine Antwort oder sie waren beschäftigt.
Wäre schön wenn ihr euch mal bei mir melden würdet. Mein Char ist ein 80er Jäger und hört auf den Namen Boedefeld:-)

Gruss


----------



## Lisa Belle (22. Juli 2010)

Seid Ihr auf der Allianz oder Hordenseite?


----------



## Gnomagia (22. Juli 2010)

Das [H] im Threadtitel steht für Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

